

Ask HN: What is the best advice I can give my wife on finding freelance work? - krmmalik

My wife was a practising Solicitor in the UK until recently. She's now lost her job and using this change in circumstance as an opportunity to re-assess her life. She has previous experience in Copywriting, and is very artistic (but no DTP experience).<p>What is some good advice I could give her to help her find freelance work?<p>She's submitted plenty of bids on places like Elance and FreelanceGuru in the past few weeks, but isnt having much luck. Most of the work also seems to be targeted to SEOs
======
Akram
Elance, FreelanceGuru really suck for newcomers. It's almost impossible to get
a project if you don't have a good credit score. I would recommend trying
places like constant-content or FreelanceSwitch.

A friend wrote this post on WF, hope this would be of help.

[http://www.warriorforum.com/main-internet-marketing-
discussi...](http://www.warriorforum.com/main-internet-marketing-discussion-
forum/482668-epic-list-90-awesome-ways-help-you-make-money-online-even-if-
youre-dead-broke.html)

You can scroll to the "Like Writing" section.

~~~
krmmalik
Thank you so much - I'll ask her to look into it.

------
paulhauggis
You could try craigslist or the equivalent in your area. Also, if you do get a
project, ask for a % of the money up-front. All of the non-serious people will
go away.

~~~
krmmalik
Great advice. thank you.

------
oneiroscopist
MediaPiston <https://www.mediapiston.com/writers/signup>

